# 5th Generation Fighter, 5th Generation Hangar Queens



## AWP (Aug 10, 2011)

For a few reasons I won't go into on a public forum, I think the F-22 is a mismanaged, gazillion dollar goat rodeo, and while I understand new a/c will have teething problems you'd think we'd do something right instead of wrong, wrong, wrong.

Ugh.

http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2011/08/entire-u-s-stealth-fighter-fleet-grounded/



> But after building more than 170 F-22 Raptors and a handful of F-35 Joint Strike Fighters, not a single one is available for service. The Air Force currently has _zero_ flyable stealth fighters. None.
> The vaunted F-22 has been grounded with a possible faulty oxygen system since May. Production of the last few Raptors is even on hold, because the jets can’t fly from the factory.
> 
> Last week, test flights for the newer F-35 were suspended, too, because of a valve problem in the plane’s integrated power package. It’s the third time this year that JSFs have been grounded. Tests may resume as early as next week. Then again, they may not.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 10, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> For a few reasons I won't go into on a public forum, I think the F-22 is a mismanaged, gazillion dollar goat rodeo, and while I understand new a/c will have teething problems you'd think we'd do something right instead of wrong, wrong, wrong.
> 
> Ugh.
> 
> http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2011/08/entire-u-s-stealth-fighter-fleet-grounded/


The problem seems to be with the A/C in Alaska, but they grounded the entire fleet to make sure.  The F-35 is still being tested, so groundings are common.  Fleet-wide groundings are more common then people know.  This also highlites one of the dangers associated with reduced aircraft types.  Ground one model-ground an entire Air Force; but bean counters never consider tactical issues when making their case.


----------



## Vat_69 (Aug 10, 2011)

Not sure how close you guys are following this is the news but the issue is pretty serious. The aircraft's oxygen system OBOGS (On Board Oxygen Generating System) is shitting kittens. Tests are showing that it is pumping some scary chemicals in to the pilots lungs via the mask. The Raptor pig also still has unresolved pressurizing issues.


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 10, 2011)

Well I would still give one of my balls to fly an F-22 poison gas or not.


----------



## Vat_69 (Aug 11, 2011)

http://www.airforcetimes.com/news/2011/07/defense-toxins-in-cockpit-grounded-f22s-072511/


----------

